# Yellow tri litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been wanting to post about these for awhile. These babies are about 12 days old. The female and the older grls from her first litter are seen as well in these photos.

Five days:


Twelve days. And, yes the mother is kind of odd-eyed.


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

oh wow these are amazing i love how there satin too!


----------



## vikki (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

They are so cute! I love RY!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I love how well the Satin works with these, they are beautiful


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive been working on my yellow red tris for about five years now. I'm proud to have already gotten red orange deep enough that it's darker than any of the standards for recessive yellow. They added orange as a recognized color a couple of years ago.

I was told that I wouldn't be able to get a darker recessive yellow based orange a few years ago, by an 'established' breeder, who insisted I'd have to import the red that is standard in Europe. There's something about the word 'can't' that makes me want to do even more than I did already. The European red looks like reddish brown to me.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I remember following your progress before and always enjoyed it. You've done really well and it's great that you are proud of what you have achieved, that is what it is all about


----------

